# Just bought my first set of outlaws!!!!!!



## METALMASTER (Sep 23, 2011)

I got my first set of outlaws and im PUMPED. I've seen in person how they perform on all sorts of bikes, but never on a Honda 300 Fourtrax. I got 27" skinnys. I am ordering some new 
12" black ITP delta steel wheels next week and slapping them on. Any pointers on how to properly utilize a HIGH LIFTER OUTLAW? lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I recommend getting aluminum wheels with a 300 due to the weight might sound stupid but with laws already going on there I would want some light wheels so it can turn them easier


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

x2 go for a lite wheel, steel wheels +laws , will take some hp to turn


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tacoma_2002 had them on his 300. He's the guy you want to talk to for sure.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the steel wheels only weight 12lbs...some aluminum wheels weight 14lbs(super atv's bandit wheel) ..the sti hd2 se gloss black that i bought only weighs 12 lbs a piece..just went through all this...so sometimes picking alum over steel is not always better


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I recommend watching your thumb too. The rear diff in the 300 Fourtrax doesn't fair so well with that much lug and the rotating mass. Also, my boy has broken one front axle so far on 25" mudlites??..... Now, your question,..."Laws" kick (you know) and the only pointer i can give ya for them is....despite what your mind says you CAN'T get through everything, but never let that stop you. Just give er'!


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

you need to hurry home and try them dang tires out. and ill have the brute at the shop this weekend to finish up on it. maybe a ride one day this weekend.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on the outlaws! I too just brought home my first set of Laws. I'm praying the wife doesn't tighten the leash this weekend lol




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you play in moderate to thick mud, you're going to want the EX gear reduction. Being all skinnies it will do ok w/o it, but will do a lot better with it.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll address most questions in order for you.

Aluminum wheels - 

The Rincon or Rubicon wheels are the ones ya want. They weigh something like 3 lbs each.

Gear Reduction -

His sig says 18% GR so that means he already has the EX reduction

Rear Diff and front axles - 

The rear diff will hold just fine if you keep the fluids serviced and make sure the bearings stay good and tight. The 88-93's had shorter splines on the rear axle shaft for the hubs, so more than likely you'll twist those off...weld the hubs to the axle for a quick fix or get the 94^ axle and hub assembly.

The front axles will do fine as long as your running the open front diff...when you switch to a spool or DGL is when you have to worry...just use good judgement when your on pavement/hardpack.

Recommendations:

A '88 cam has bigger lobes with more duration, so they will add a bit of kick for a low cost....IMO I'd just go ahead and get the WEB for the fact of the quicker rev and more low end torque...save your money on the rest of the junk they sell (hot boxes etc). 

These bikes run small differentials, so make sure all fluids stay clean, and bearings stay tight...if the rear diff goes....scrap it and find a 350 foreman (85-87) rear differential and swap them out...a little welding for a shock mount and swingarm mount and you've completed it.

Disc brake conversion....SATV sells one thats WELL worth every penny.

Good luck!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i recommend grease for the rear diff or having a machinist fix the sealing surface on the ring gear so the seals will last longer. 

i dont cut my 300 any slack and the main problem i have had is front axles (i have a spool locker), BUT the first one i broke was a drunk mistake and the rest where either cheap rebuilds or a cheap wore out replacement. i never broke the other stock axle. but i did replace them with gorillas.

if you have a gear reduction, you will be able to turn them in just about any mud you want.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ fully agree with both above posts. 

If you do decide to lock the front differential(DGL or spool), you need to strengthen the diff mounts as they will twist and cause sealing problems.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

I too just recently switched to laws from mudlites. The difference is night and day. I used to think my 27 mudlites where pretty good in the mud but when I put 28 laws on my bike it was amazing the amount of traction in mud laws give you.


----------

